# Suche Netzteil für Dell Rechner



## z-coupe (18. August 2006)

Ich suche ein Netzteil für einen Dell Precision 530. 
Die Rechner haben keine Standard Netzteile. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich eins herbekommen kann, gerne auch gebraucht. Ebay habe ich schon geguckt, gibts nicht


----------



## michaelwengert (18. August 2006)

Hast du schonmal bei Dell direkt angefragt?


----------



## z-coupe (18. August 2006)

Auf die Antwort habe ich schon gewartet.
Freilich, ich habe auch da schon nachgesehen. Ich habe nichts gefunden wo Dell Ersatzteile anbieten würde. Meines Wissens nach tun die so etwas auch gar nicht.
Also wenn du was anderes weisst, lass es mich bitte wissen.

Wäre für einen Link dankbar


----------



## ppb (20. August 2006)

Hi!

Dell bietet die Netzteile natürlich nicht so zum Kauf an. Hier ein link zum Technischen Support: http://support.euro.dell.com/suppor.../dellcare/contactus?c=de&cs=dedhs1&l=de&s=dhs  Hier solltest Du nachfragen^^

Gruss PPB


----------

